# Keine Reaktion auf Reklamation seitens Bergwerk - und jetzt?



## Brägel (21. Februar 2005)

Hallo Bergwerker,

ich hab jetzt mal meinen Rahmen reklamiert. Ihr wisst schon Faunus 2004 in L wegen den nicht nutzbaren Federwegen. Ich habe einen Brief geschrieben mit der Bitte darauf innerhalb von 2 Wochen zu antworten - ohne Erfolg. Ich habe dann eine E-Mail geschickt, darin an den Brief erinnert, seinen Inhalt noch mal wiederholt und noch mal um Antwort gebeten. Auch diesmal nach einer weiteren Woche keine Reaktion.

Ich frage mich jetzt natürlich, was ich weiter machen soll. Da ich schon leicht genervt bin von dieser Art des Umgangs mit Kunden will ich momentan nicht unbedingt anrufen.

Was würdet Ihr denn machen. Irgendwelche kreaiven Ideen?


----------



## XC_Freund (21. Februar 2005)

Es gab hier in den News mal das:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=146632
Da hat unsere Marke ja am ersten Tag geantwortet!
Ich würde mal den Autor des Berichts fragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brägel (21. Februar 2005)

XC_Freund schrieb:
			
		

> Es gab hier in den News mal das:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=146632
> Da hat unsere Marke ja am ersten Tag geantwortet!
> Ich würde mal den Autor des Berichts fragen.



Und was heißt das jetzt? Das Bergwerk damals auf eine Anfrage schnell reagiert hat. Davon kann ich mir nichts kaufen und wieso ich den Autor fragen soll ist mir auch schleierhaft


----------



## ollo (21. Februar 2005)

Brägel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Bergwerker,
> 
> Moin,
> na auch aufgewacht... warte jetzt seit anfang 8.2004 auf meinen rahmen, hatte das selbe problem wie du.
> kein brief, keine e-mail half und dann die klamotte das die rahmen beim lackierer festgehalten werden. nun sollen sie da sein..... oder auch nicht. seit 2 wochen höre ich jetzt, der rahmen ist mit der post raus, ja ja. ist er mittwoch nicht da geht es zum freund und helfer, mal sehen ob sie dann reagieren und wenn der rahmen dann da ist habe ich einen zu verkaufen, kein bock mehr auf bw


----------



## maaatin (21. Februar 2005)

ollo schrieb:
			
		

> Brägel schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gearshifter (21. Februar 2005)

Hi,

kann mir jemand sagen, ob der BW Laden/Halle/Werkstatt? in Pforzheim geöffnet hat. Wenn ja, wer kann mir sagen wie die sind?

Hab jetzt übernächstes Wochenede mal vor, in Pf. vorbeizuschaun, wenns geht...um mich über das Mercury SL zu informieren bzw bestellen!?

Wenn die so nen Rahmen, wie damals bei dem Tag der offenen Tür schon lackiert in electric blue da haben müsste es doch schneller gehen?

Gruß

Hey Brägel, viel Glück! Also ich würde es auf jeden Fall mal telefonisch versuchen-hast ja schließlich ne Menge Kohle hingeblättert für das Teil und ne Info am Telefon kann man ja wohl erwarten!


----------



## ollo (21. Februar 2005)

Gearshifter schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> hi gearshifter,
> 
> ...


----------



## joob45 (21. Februar 2005)

ich hatte mir ein bw-faunus in rahmengröße L in endurance ausstattung bestellt. nach dem ich aber durchs forum     mitbekommen habe was für mängel dieses bike hat habe ich den auftrag wieder sofort stoniert. wenn ich dann auch noch das canyon nerve es 9 mit dem faunus was ja die gleiche preisklasse wäre vergleiche wird mir richtig schwindelig. für das gleiche geld 2.600,-- bekommt man bei bw ein wesentlich schlechter ausgestattetes bike mit dem man nicht mal den angegebenen federweg nutzen kann. was soll daß?
habe mir jetzt ein votec nc 1 gekauft nach einer lieferzeit von 14 tagen hatte ich es.

na ja aber vielleicht kaufe ich mir noch ein pfadfinder wenn es bw noch ne weile gibt.

das faunus wird ja noch weiter verkauft obwohl die mängel bekannt sind wird aber seitens bw nichts getan. sorry aber so gehts ja wohl auch nicht.


----------



## Brägel (21. Februar 2005)




----------



## pulsar99 (21. Februar 2005)

was mich einfach etwas wundert ist dass hier scheinbar seit geraumer Zeit kein "Offizieller" von den Forumsbetreuern von Bergwerk mal irgend etwas postet. Dafür ist so ein Herstellerforum doch da    
Ich bin mit meinen Pulsar wirklich super zufrieden aber wenn ich mal sehe wie das hier in dem Nicolai-Forum abgeht wo der Mitarbeiter in beinahe jedem Thread was schreibt dann bestärkt mich das in meinem Entschluss dass mein nächstes Bike ein Nukleon TFR wird!


----------



## XC_Freund (21. Februar 2005)

Hi Brägel, mich würde halt interessieren wie damals die schnelle Antwort zustande kam. Ist halt für mich etwas merkwürdig.
Ansonsten sehe ich die Sache so, dein Problem ist wohl nur vom Wolfe zu klären. Der ist aber nicht festangestellt. Wahrscheinlich würde er auch sagen, daß der Rahmen von Lutz ist und daß das ein Standardfeature von dem ist, gibt es ja auch bei Canyon.  
Also Bergwerk müßte den Wolfe für deine Antwort extra bezahlen. Ansonsten könnten sie halt Phrasen dreschen, bringt aber nicht wirklich was. Also  sitzen sie das aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brägel (21. Februar 2005)

pulsar99 schrieb:
			
		

> was mich einfach etwas wundert ist dass hier scheinbar seit geraumer Zeit kein "Offizieller" von den Forumsbetreuern von Bergwerk mal irgend etwas postet. Dafür ist so ein Herstellerforum doch da
> Ich bin mit meinen Pulsar wirklich super zufrieden aber wenn ich mal sehe wie das hier in dem Nicolai-Forum abgeht wo der Mitarbeiter in beinahe jedem Thread was schreibt dann bestärkt mich das in meinem Entschluss dass mein nächstes Bike ein Nukleon TFR wird!



was soll man da sagen. Dieses Forum wird von niemandem mehr betreut - außer von frustrierten Bergwerkuser/innen


----------



## Brägel (21. Februar 2005)

XC_Freund schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Brägel, ... Also  sitzen sie das aus.



Wenn es mir langweilig wird, sitzen wir das halt vor Gericht aus ... schade eigentlich


----------



## XC_Freund (21. Februar 2005)

Ist schon schade das sich keiner meldet. Ich wollte ja wegen dem Juwelenproblem eine Probefahrt in Pforz machen. Da hatten die kein Bike!!!!  
Die Aussage war, das (das eine!!!!) ist bei den Zeitschriften. Ich bin hartnäckig und habe dort noch ein paar Wochen immerwieder angerufen. Bis dann "Don't call us, we call you" kam. Das ist natürlich ein Armutszeugnis von Kundenbetreuung.
Ich habe trotzdem das Bike gekauft. Schade das ich die Marke immernoch so geil finde.


----------



## daif (22. Februar 2005)

@joob
der Vergleich mit Canyon, naja....ich hab mir ehrlich gesagt vor den Kopf gehauen...  

das mit den Mängeln am Faunus ist inakzeptabel und dass nix getan wird (falls es stimmt) ist äusserst unzufriedenstellend

aber der Preisvergleich mit Canyon ist doch so ein alter hut...was soll man da sagen, ausser "bekannt...wer streng nach P/L schaut soll sich eins kaufen"
aber Vergleiche sind sinnlos, denn BW und RM usw kauft man nicht wegen des P/L-Verhältnisses, zumindest nicht wegen des objektiven, an der Ausstattung messbaren..

übrigens kommen auch andere Hersteller bei weitem nicht an der ihre Preise ran...

du hast dir ja auch kein Canyon gekauft, trotz des hammerpreises oder?


----------



## joob45 (22. Februar 2005)

natürlich kann man canyon und bergwerk nicht vergleichen-warum eigentlich nicht  . aber wenn die direktvertrieb schon machen dann doch gleich richtig. was jetzt dort geschieht ist doch einfach einer ehemaligen premium marke nicht gerecht. na ja mir ansich jetzt eh egal habe mir was anderes geholt und bin zufrieden. aber vielleicht wirds ja doch noch zusätzlich ein pfadfinder.


----------



## der alte ron (22. Februar 2005)

Brägel schrieb:
			
		

> Was würdet Ihr denn machen. Irgendwelche kreaiven Ideen?


 

Erstmal , tut mir leid das es mit dem faunus nicht die große liebe war !

Mein vorschlag ist nicht kreativ , aber das wäre das was ICH machen würde .
Abends das licht dämpfen , gute musik anmachen und ein glas guten chianti bereitstellen . In den sessel setzen tief durchatmen , einen schluck wein trinken und spüren wie dieser unvergleichliche nachgeschmack sich im mund ausbreitet .

Sich dann überlegen , ohne sich in seine frustration hineinzusteigern , ob ich mich wegen einen fahrradrahmen monatelang vor gericht rumbalgen möchte oder möglichst bald glücklich mit einem bike durch die gegend düsen will .

Sich noch etwas wein nachschenken ! Dann überlegen : was hat mir beim biken immer am meisten spass gemacht , was brauche ich wirklich um das zu erreichen .

Wenn man dann zu einem ergebniss kommt , glücklich nach und nach die ganze flasche austrinken und ins bett gehen .

In den nächsten tagen den alten rahmen bei ebay reinsetzen und die lieverbarkeit seines wunschkandidaten checken .

Die sache und den geldvelust unter lebenserfahrung verbuchen und nicht mehr dran denken .

gruß , nikolay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lexle (22. Februar 2005)

Brägel schrieb:
			
		

> was soll man da sagen. Dieses Forum wird von niemandem mehr betreut - außer von frustrierten Bergwerkuser/innen



Jetzt weißt du auch wieso ich das Carbon an euch verkauft habe 

Es war ja endlich alles i.O. mit dem neuen Rahmen, aber den Stress mit nem gefederten Bergwerk im Reklamationsfalle wollt ich mir nicht mehr geben 

Das Mercury Rohloff  ist einfach, schlicht und Super.. wenn es bricht klag ich nen neuen Rahmen ein und fertig 

In der Suspension Liga fahr ich lieber Speci. Enduro 05 und Demo 8 funzen genialst. nen defekten Dämpfer bekommt man trotz Speci Sitz in Holland innerhalb von 3 Werktagen gegen ein NEUTEIL!!!! ausgetauscht. (service nennt man sowas ) 

So lange brauchste bei bergwerk schon mal alleine bis irgendjemand der was sagen kann ans Telefon geht.

Seit der  Stefan weg ist kannste es komplett knicken.

Schade . .. schön designte Bikes mit kleinen Fehlern, die man sehr leicht beheben könnte (siehe dein Carbon, da passt es ja jetzt mit den neuen Dämpferplatten) wenn man wöllte.

Schade schade ...


----------



## der alte ron (22. Februar 2005)

P.S.: Solltest du etwas neues suchen . 
Brägel , das ist so eine kleine deutsche marke , die auch hier im forum werbung macht . Und unter anderem ein vollgefedertes mit rohloff anbietet !
Wäre das nichts ?
Der service bei den leuten ist übrigens so wie wir es alle von bergwerk hätten .
Ich bin gerade dabei mir etwas bei denen zu ordern (manche der mails worden am sammstag gegen mitternacht beantwortet (!!!)) , wenn du wissen möchtest wie die bei problemen reagieren , frag mal Michael alias Principia was passierte als sein rahmen mit einem kratzer im lack geliefert wurde . Was übrigens ein transportschaden war .

nikolay


----------



## daif (22. Februar 2005)

@joob
na dann hoffen wir wie du schon gesagt hast, dass es BW noch ne Weile gibt...
ich könnte mir durchaus vorstellen mal n LSD zu kaufen/ bestellen...

ich hoffe da gibts keine Konstruktionsmängel


----------



## Fettkloß (22. Februar 2005)

@ daif - es ist doch scheizzegal wie lange es bw noch gibt !!!! schade war es das chris cance seinen laden zu gemacht hat - er war ein echter pioneer !!! bei bergwerk steckt nicht mal die power dahinter einem event "beizuwohnen" der eigentlich nur bergwerg huldigt !!!!!! es ist ein scheizzladen wenn du mich fragst - sollen die zumachen , das wäre endlich mal ein klarer fact seit monaten !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



ich werde mein mercury trozdem lieben und niemals verkaufen - aber es lebt nur deswegen weil ich  es zum leben erweckt habe und ein wenig dewegen weil damals noch ein funke stolz in der firma rumgeisterte !!!


----------



## Nomercy (22. Februar 2005)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Solltest du etwas neues suchen .
> Brägel , das ist so eine kleine deutsche marke , die auch hier im forum werbung macht . Und unter anderem ein vollgefedertes mit rohloff anbietet !
> Wäre das nichts ?
> Der service bei den leuten ist übrigens so wie wir es alle von bergwerk hätten .
> ...


Hallo "Nikolay" !

Habe ebenfalls vor 3-4 Wochen in der Nacht Antworten erhalten.
Und jetzt steht mein "Neues" neben mir. 

Gruß, Nomercy

P.S.: So ähnlich hätte also auch mein Pfadfinder ausgesehen, aber nun ist halt ein anderer schwarzer Enduro Fully-Rahmen mit (fünf Jahren Garantie auch bei Renneinsatz und) verchromten Schriftzug dran (den ich aus Respekt vor Bergwerk hier unerwähnt lasse).


----------



## daif (22. Februar 2005)

NICOLAI      



warum sollte man den namen nicht erwähnen dürfen?

geiles, bike, Glückwunsch
Bilder bitte, sobald die Gallerie wieder funzt 
(die müssen ja dann nicht unbedingt hier her;-)



@fettkloß
hmmm, weisst, trotz all des Zynismus und der Ironie stirbt die Hoffnung auf Besserung in jeglicher Hinsicht trotzdem zuletzt...bisschen unrealistisch aber was solls  

dass BW seinem Ruf schon länger nicht mehr ansatzweise gerecht wird ist nichts entgegenzusetzen.
da ich weder auf einen Rahmen warte, noch einen Reklamationsfall habe, und auch nicht an der Organisation des Treffen beteiligt bin ich halt noch nicht so verärgert wie ihr...
wobei ich auch schon enttäuscht bin....
als wir dort waren war noch Friede Freude Eierkuchen und Interesse am Treffen usw...und jetzt nix mehr.....


----------



## Nomercy (22. Februar 2005)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> NICOLAI
> warum sollte man den namen nicht erwähnen dürfen?
> geiles, bike, Glückwunsch
> Bilder bitte, sobald die Gallerie wieder funzt
> (die müssen ja dann nicht unbedingt hier her;-)



Hallo daif.
Stimmt. Aber Du weißt ja, was für ein lustiges Fölkchen wir sind. In den meisten Artikeln ist eine gute Portion Ernst mit einer deftigen Prise (auch Galgen-) Humor vermischt. Wobei ich selbst manchmal zur Melodramatik neige. Obwohl ich einige Gründe habe sauer zu sein, irgendwie tut mir auch alles etwas leid, so bin ich nun mal.
Trotzdem hier das Bild, schließlich geht es im Grunde genommen "nur" ums BIKEN.
P.S.:  Hier gibts ein Nicolai.
P.S.2: Und hier gibts ein Bergwerk.
P.S.3: Das Kettler zeige ich Euch später...


----------



## daif (23. Februar 2005)

@ nomercy
das schwarze gefällt sehr!!
allerdings finde ich den Sattel etwas übertrieben Sofamäßig..
reicht da nicht n Flite? wäre optisch viel schöner...
der Atlas (so heisst er doch oder?) is doch voll das Dropsofa

gruß


----------



## Fettkloß (23. Februar 2005)

@ nomercy - jaa das nicolai sieht super aus (schwarz ist halt geschmackss....) aber der rahmen ist schön von der geometrie! mit dem sattel muss ich daif recht geben (etwas klobig ) aber wenn er dir passt dann würde ich ihn drauflassen .


----------



## pefro (23. Februar 2005)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> NICOLAI
> 
> 
> 
> warum sollte man den namen nicht erwähnen dürfen?



Hmmm, also ich tippe ja mal drauf, das zumindest der alte Ron eher Endorfin meinte. Und bei denen tue ich mir noch ein bisschen schwer. Schließlich kommt der Rahmen von Voitl und ist keine Eigenentwicklung.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nomercy (23. Februar 2005)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> @ nomercy - jaa das nicolai sieht super aus (schwarz ist halt geschmackss....) aber der rahmen ist schön von der geometrie! mit dem sattel muss ich daif recht geben (etwas klobig ) aber wenn er dir passt dann würde ich ihn drauflassen .



Ganz so klobig wie auf dem Bild, ist er ja nicht, nur hoch und sogar einigermaßen schmal. Aber es stimmt schon, ein wenig sofamäßig. Hab' eben ein biss'l Angst um meine eigenen Ausfallenden. 

Ausserdem finde ich es immer gut, wenn der Sattel einen Hauch von dem Charakter der Bereifung hat, ist halt beides fett.


----------



## daif (23. Februar 2005)

@pefro
ich meinte allerdings schon den nomercy  

@nomercy
Ausfallenden  

kannst es ruhig zum Treffen mitbringen  
ich erkläre mich aufopferungsvoll dazu es dann zu fahren, auch wenn nicht BW draufsteht


----------



## der alte ron (23. Februar 2005)

pefro schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm, also ich tippe ja mal drauf, das zumindest der alte Ron eher Endorfin meinte. Und bei denen tue ich mir noch ein bisschen schwer. Schließlich kommt der Rahmen von Voitl und ist keine Eigenentwicklung.
> 
> Gruß
> Peter


 

*???????????!*
*Was für eine quelle hast du ?*

*nikolay*


----------



## pefro (23. Februar 2005)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> *???????????!*
> *Was für eine quelle hast du ?*
> 
> *nikolay*



Verwechsel ich da grad was? Warst Du das nicht, der vor einiger Zeit sooo verliebt in den Endorfin HT Rahmen war?!

Gruß
Peter


----------



## locationmaster (23. Februar 2005)

ich glaube er meint woher du das mit der rahmenfertigung von endorfin her hast


----------



## Rocklandbiker (23. Februar 2005)

Endorfin ist das letzte was ich mir kaufe würde. Aber der Name ist gut !    

Gruß


----------



## pefro (23. Februar 2005)

locationmaster schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube er meint woher du das mit der rahmenfertigung von endorfin her hast



ahso   

Soweit ich weiss, hat Peter Voitl (Ex Macher von Votec) den Rahmen für Endorfin im Auftrag entwickelt (habe mich selbst mal dafür interessiert) und selbst in sein Programm genommen (siehe www.voitl-bikes.de). 

Hmmm, da gabs auch mal nen Thread hier, moment....:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=43719&page=3&highlight=voitl

wusst ichs doch   

Gibts denn bei Endorfin jemanden, der die anderen Rahmen entwickelt oder ist Endorfin im Endeffekt nur eine Vertriebsgesellschaft für Fremdentwicklungen?!

@Rocklandbiker: Kannst Du Deine Aussage auch begründen?

Gruß
Peter


----------



## der alte ron (24. Februar 2005)

@rockland: Ist ja auch ganz gut so . Jeder hat die freiheit das zu kaufen was er für richtig hällt .





@pefro: Deine frage kann ich dank der mail , die ich gestern abend bekommen habe beantworten .



> *Peter Voitl hat uns anfänglich bei der Konstruktion des Viergelenkers zur Seite gestanden. Danach hat unser Ingenieur alle weiteren Modelle eigenständig entwickelt.*


 

Übrigens , JA ich habe mir das endorfin rohloffhardtail gestern verbindlich geordert .
So und jetzt zurück zu Brägels thread , würde ich vorschlagen !

nikolay


----------



## CassandraComplx (24. Februar 2005)

Hallo !

Erstmal Sorry an Brägel wg. dem OT !
Kann die Aussagen vom alten Ron bezgl. Voitl/Endorfin bestätigen. Der Hinterbau des VP-4 wurde damals von Voitl mitentwickelt. Er selbst  bietet die Urform des Hinterbaus noch heute in in seinem "meIV" an, der Hauptrahmen unterschied sich schon immer. Endorfin hat den Hinterbau aber sukzessive weiterentwickelt , ich selbst erhielt 2 kostenlose Upgrades in den letzten 1,5 Jahren (andere Wippe: mehr Federweg,höheres Tretlager,steifer, dazu noch ne bessere Dämpferaufnahme und andere Hauptlager). 
Bei Rückfragen am besten ne PM an Dr Einstein 

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der alte ron (24. Februar 2005)

Übrigens sind die von endorfin angebotenen kostenlosen farben nicht verbindlich !
Gegen einen aufpreis von 60euro(das war bei bergwerk auch nicht anders) kann man jede RAL farbe in matt oder glanz bekommen . bei den decals hat man die wahl zw. weiß , schwarz , silber und gelb .


----------



## Brägel (24. Februar 2005)

huhu

natürlich kann ich über andere Räder nachdenken. Macht man das nicht das ganze Jahr   Erst mal will ich aber von Bergwerk eine Stellungnahme. Einfach mal so überhaupt nicht zu antworten lasse ich mir nicht so ohne weiteres bieten. das ist mir zu dreist   Als nächstes soll sich mal mein Dealer in sache einklinken (der ist nur momentan verreist). Ich berichte dann weiter...

Gruß
Brägel

PS. Das Nicolai ist   Und auf des alten Rons neues bin auch gespannt.


----------



## Pyewacket (24. Februar 2005)

Brägel schrieb:
			
		

> huhu
> 
> natürlich kann ich über andere Räder nachdenken. Macht man das nicht das ganze Jahr   Erst mal will ich aber von Bergwerk eine Stellungnahme. Einfach mal so überhaupt nicht zu antworten lasse ich mir nicht so ohne weiteres bieten. das ist mir zu dreist   Als nächstes soll sich mal mein Dealer in sache einklinken (der ist nur momentan verreist). Ich berichte dann weiter...
> 
> ...



Ich war heut Nachmittag in Pforzheim  - der dicke X5 vom Bergwerk-Chef stand mal noch vor der Tür. Scheint die Firma also noch zu geben!!!

KOpf hoch!!

  Markus


----------



## Dark Angel (24. Februar 2005)

Wo steckt eigentlich Toni (alias "AnthonyXIV")???
Der hat sonst hier alles kommentiert. 
Irgendwie scheint er abgetaucht zu sein. Oder wollen die Jungs hier nichts mehr schreiben?


----------



## daif (24. Februar 2005)

k.A. wo der Toni steckt
der Fettkloß oder der Rocklandbiker haben bestimmt was von ihm gehört...
halt wegen des BW Treffens (bzw Bergwerkforumsmitgliedertreffens, da BW sich ja ausgeklinkt hat)

letzes Lebenszeichen das ich gehört hab war der 28.01


----------



## siggi.k. (26. Februar 2005)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> k.A. wo der Toni steckt
> der Fettkloß oder der Rocklandbiker haben bestimmt was von ihm gehört...
> halt wegen des BW Treffens (bzw Bergwerkforumsmitgliedertreffens, da BW sich ja ausgeklinkt hat)
> 
> letzes Lebenszeichen das ich gehört hab war der 28.01




Der wird, soweit ich gehört habe, in diesem Forum gewiss nicht weiter vertreten sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carloz (26. Februar 2005)

gehört, geahnt, geraten....

Wie sind denn die Lottozahlen von hoit ?   

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## franks (26. Februar 2005)

hä?
lol
warum?


----------



## Eisenfaust (26. Februar 2005)

13 10 5 34 40 3


----------



## der alte ron (28. Februar 2005)

Brägel schrieb:
			
		

> Erst mal will ich aber von Bergwerk eine Stellungnahme.


 

Wenn das alles stimmt was die leute hier reden , dürfte das leider schwierig werden , und nu ?!


----------



## Brägel (28. Februar 2005)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das alles stimmt was die leute hier reden , dürfte das leider schwierig werden , und nu ?!



dann hab ich schon den Plan B   und hoffe mein Faunus durchhält bis ich mir den leisten kann  

der Plan B ist übrigens - und das dürfte insbesondere Fettkloß interessieren - schwarz wie die Nacht


----------



## wondermike (28. Februar 2005)

Brägel schrieb:
			
		

> dann hab ich schon den Plan B   und hoffe mein Faunus durchhält bis ich mir den leisten kann
> 
> der Plan B ist übrigens - und das dürfte insbesondere Fettkloß interessieren - schwarz wie die Nacht



Plan B? Ich dachte, das ist der, der nicht so gut funktioniert hat. Müsste dann doch eher Plan N heißen, oder? Oder liege ich da völlig falsch? Macht ja nix, so lange es nicht "Plan 9 from Outer Space" ist.


----------



## Brägel (28. Februar 2005)

wondermike schrieb:
			
		

> Müsste dann doch eher Plan N heißen, oder?



Ich dachte eher an Plan L. Erraten?


----------



## tomblume (28. Februar 2005)

aus Waltenhofen?



geht dein HT eigentlich mit fetten Schlappen (Dicker Albert?). Hast du das Antikettenklemmerblech montiert?

Gruss, Tom


----------



## wondermike (28. Februar 2005)

Öhm... Larry Fisher? Lotec? Lube? Lanyon? Lannondale? 

Nee, keine Ahnung.


----------



## Brägel (28. Februar 2005)

tomblume schrieb:
			
		

> aus Waltenhofen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1.) Ja

2.) Nein

3.) Ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CassandraComplx (28. Februar 2005)

Brägel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte eher an Plan L. Erraten?



Hallo Brägel!

Plan L(iteville) ?

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## Nomercy (28. Februar 2005)

Also Plan L ist glaube ich ca. 301 mal beser als Plan B.  Wäre schick.


----------



## Brägel (28. Februar 2005)

Nomercy schrieb:
			
		

> Also Plan L ist glaube ich ca. 301 mal beser als Plan B.  Wäre schick.



Saschas Frage dürftes du damit beantwortet haben. Manchmal wird man regelrecht zu seinem Glück gezwungen

Allerdings wollen wir den Plan L mal nicht zuviel vor einem Testride loben. Und dann ist da noch die Sache mit dem Sparstrumpf


----------



## wondermike (28. Februar 2005)

Plan L find ich gut. Richtig gut. Wenn's den damals schon gegeben hätte, wäre das sogar ein Alternative zu Plan B gewesen.


----------



## Pyewacket (28. Februar 2005)

wondermike schrieb:
			
		

> Plan L find ich gut. Richtig gut. Wenn's den damals schon gegeben hätte, wäre das sogar ein Alternative zu Plan B gewesen.



Darf ich mal ganz dezent und uneigennützig Plan *V* zur Sprache bringen????    

Happy trailz,

 Markus


----------



## locationmaster (28. Februar 2005)

nööööööööööööö


----------



## Pyewacket (28. Februar 2005)

locationmaster schrieb:
			
		

> nööööööööööööö



Zu spät!!!


----------



## Brägel (28. Februar 2005)

Dr Einstein schrieb:
			
		

> Darf ich mal ganz dezent und uneigennützig Plan *V* zur Sprache bringen????
> 
> Happy trailz,
> 
> Markus



Jesus (sprich: dschieses), ihr macht Sachen. Für 5 Euronen ins Planschweinderl stelle ich die Frage: Hat Plan V was mit Plan E zu tun?


----------



## wondermike (28. Februar 2005)

Wir hier im Bergwerk-Forum sind ja freundlich, tolerant, weltoffen und kein bisschen sektiererisch.     

Aber Plan V, das geht dann doch ein bisschen zu weit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyewacket (28. Februar 2005)

@Brägel: Plan V ist das Original hinter manchen Plänen ;-)

@Wondermike: Plan V muss nicht unbedingt mit TEC enden ;-)


----------



## daif (28. Februar 2005)

Villiger?


----------



## Brägel (28. Februar 2005)

Dr Einstein schrieb:
			
		

> @Brägel: Plan V ist das Original hinter manchen Plänen ;-)
> 
> @Wondermike: Plan V muss nicht unbedingt mit TEC enden ;-)



hmm - vielleicht mit oitl (sprich eutel)  dacht`ich`s mir doch. Aber ehrlich gesat hab`ich keinen Plan was V so am Start hat. Gibt`s ne url? Nicht, dass ich nicht googeln könnte, aber ich bin so faul.


----------



## Pyewacket (28. Februar 2005)

Brägel schrieb:
			
		

> hmm - vielleicht mit oitl (sprich eutel)  dacht`ich`s mir doch. Aber ehrlich gesat hab`ich keinen Plan was V so am Start hat. Gibt`s ne url? Nicht, dass ich nicht googeln könnte, aber ich bin so faul.



klar doch....www.voitl-bikes.de

Neue Modelle 2005 in Kürze!!

Markus


----------



## joob45 (1. März 2005)

brägel,


mach doch mal druck. rufe an oder lasse uns ne nette gemeinnnschaft finden und dann fahren wir gemeiinnsam nach pfoorzzheim.

ne mal im ernst. suche dir doch einen wie rocklandbiker und fahre mit ihm gemeinsam zu bw. er hat doch sehr gute kontakte die kann er für dich ein setzen.

die firma kämpft, dann soll sie sich so wie votec seinerzeit auch im service zeigen.

oh alles sehr verworren.


----------



## Gearshifter (1. März 2005)

Hallo...also ich weiß ja nicht was das ganze Rumspekulieren soll und wieviel Wahrheit wirklich in den Aussagen der Forummember bzw. bei Bergwerk steckt ..... aber mir scheint, dass hier andauernd Sachen aufgebaucht, verdreht und so zurechtgerückt werden, wie es dem harten Kern gefällt!? Wahrheiten im Promillebereich und alle tief in der Winterdepression!???    Bin zwar neu hier, hab auch noch kein Bergwerk-Bike und somit auch keinerlei Erfahrungen mit den Junx vor Ort!


Fakt ist: Habe heute mal in Pforzheim angerufen-nach nur 3 x klingeln hat sich der Herr Zebisch mit "Bergwerk-Bikes Pforzheim" gemeldet und mir bereitwillig Auskunft auf meine Fragen gegeben! U.a., dass mein gewünschter Rahmen in electric blue auf Lager ist, dass die Bergwerkler zu den normalen Öffnungsz. unter der Woche, ab Mitte März auch samstags wieder offen haben...und dass es angeblich nur so um die 2 Wochen dauern würde, wenn ich ein Bike in einer BW-Serienfarbe bestellen würde!? Hat sich auf jeden Fall sehr ehrlich angehört...keine Ahnung...lass das jetzt mal so stehen und möchte nicht, dass dieser Fred geschlossen wird!



Totgesagte leben länger!!!! ->HOFFENTLICH!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (1. März 2005)

kann das nur bestätigen, nachdem professor rockl.....  geschrieben hat alle tot bei bw habe ich heute bei bw angerufen und nach all dem streß, der rahmen ist heute per post raus. von wegen aus und vorbei.
die jungs haben nur ein paar personelle änderungen vorgenommen.


----------



## locationmaster (1. März 2005)

ich habe heute auch angerufen und es wurde mir gesagt:"die rahmen werden am donnerstag bei götz abgeholt"
das hat man mir zwar auch schon letzte woche und die davor gesagt, aber
immerhin geht nun doch wieder jemand ans telefon.
...die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt   



ps: das schliessen der threads finde ich kagge - die leute die hier posten sind 
erwachsen und sollten wissen was sie tun - da bedarf es kein "pflegepersonal".


----------



## daif (2. März 2005)

oh, zu vorschnell geschrien??
das würde mich freuen!!

aber dann verstehe ich nicht warum man nier nicht ein einziges mal hat posten können!!
denn eigentlich wollen (wollten) "wir" doch immer dass es BW weiterhin gibt!!
=> das Handeln ist und bleibt unklug!!! bei aller liebe für BW

und dass man nicht Zeit hatte hier 2-3 Zeilen reinzuschreiben, kann mir keiner weiss machen!!!!!
damit hätte man den Mitgliedern und der Marke einiges ersparen können...

um ehrlich zu sein glaub ich diese "Alles ist/wird gut Tour nicht"
aber ich lasse mich auch eines besseren belehren..
allerdings will ich das erstmal sehen  

good night


----------



## der alte ron (2. März 2005)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> aber dann verstehe ich nicht warum man nier nicht ein einziges mal hat posten können!!
> denn eigentlich wollen (wollten) "wir" doch immer dass es BW weiterhin gibt!!
> => das Handeln ist und bleibt unklug!!! bei aller liebe für BW
> 
> ...


 
Neulich hat mir jemand ,wie ich finde, etwas sehr treffendes über das forum geschrieben !



> Mitlerweile bin immer selterner im forum unterwegs , da ich den eindruck gewinne , das da nur eine handvoll leute diskutiert , und es
> werden kaum mehr , aber man hat den eindruck es sei die halbe welt


 
Überbewerte deine position hier nicht !

nikolay


----------



## daif (2. März 2005)

???????????
welche Position? Position wem/was gegenüber?
wie überbewerten?

Erklärung bitte!


ich habe gesagt ich fände es schön wenn es sich rausstellen würde dass Leute wie ich und div. andere zu früh geschrien hätten und es BW weiterhin gibt. das meine ich auch ernst.

und ich habe meinen Frust darüber geäussert, dass von BW in den letzten Wochen niemand wenigstens mal 2 Zeilen gesagt/geschreiben hat bzgl der ganzen Situation.
erwartet ja niemand dass sie schreiben "hallo, wir haben grad finanzielle Probleme ......"
aber ich finde dieses "in der Luft hängen lassen" der Leute, v.A. derjenigen die auf einen Rahmen warten und nichtmal wissen (bzw zweifeln) ob sie ihn je bekommen,  absolut nicht in Ordnung...
es geht hier schließlich um den Fortbestand der Fa oder hab ich alles falsch verstanden?!!!!

meinst du etwa die Mitgleider hier haben kein Recht auf ein Minimum an Information seitens BW??
sind wir nicht in der "Position" etwas Info zu bekommen/fordern?

BW muss ja hier nicht tätig sein, aber wenn sie hier sind und gar nix tun find ich es halt unklug da es ja offensichtlich die Kunden verärgert, und wer trägt die Marke?

ach was red ich überhaupt soviel...  
man ist halt enttäuscht wenn man begeistert von der marke und dem sehr netten Umgang beim Treffen ist und dann kommt garnix mehr.....

gruß,
david


----------



## Gearshifter (2. März 2005)

Also ich würd mal sagen....warum Kundensupport über das Forum...ist doch eh viel zu statisch und nicht wirklich effizient! Auch wenn die Junx von BW das mal so vorhatten, aber wieviel BW-Fahrer erreicht man wirklich durch diesen Dienst??? 5% vielleicht...und das sind grad mal die, die als Hobby Mountainbike fahren und im Internet surfen    Außerdem kann man sich die Zeit besser einteilen, als hier Neuigkeiten zu veröffentlichen und mitzudiskutieren-durch die Konzentration auf seine Kernkompetenzen (Bau von Premium-Bikes *ju ha*)! Wer lebenslang einen persönlichen Ansprechpartner bzw. Support möchte, soll sich doch einen Maybach kaufen   

Tip:
Ein kurzer Anruf ist erstens persönlicher und man bekommt ne indiviuelle Auskunft! Das beschleunigt nicht zwingend die Auslieferung des neuen Bikes, aber man erreicht so oft mehr!?


Außerdem muss ich euch erhrlich sagen: wenn hier ein Thread existiert, der mit den wildesten Mutmaßungen und Spekulationen, die BW z.T. richtig in den Dreck ziehen um sich schmeißt, würde ich als BW-Supporter auch nichts mehr posten. *hey*

Übrigens find ich das Zitat, das der alte ron gepostet hat mehr als treffend!!!


----------



## daif (2. März 2005)

oh mann,
niemand hier will ne 24Std rundumversorgung...
blödes Geschwätz....
willst mich jetzt darauf festnageln?
das mit dem Mitteilen im Forum ist eines mehrerer Sachen...

was ich kritisiere ist eigentlich genau der Missstand an proffesionellem Umgang/ Auftritt den man sich von einem Hersteller im Hochpreissegment wünscht!! und das hat sich schon lange hingezogen!!

bei dir hats geklapptmit dem Rahmen, das freut mich  

einfach mal anrufen?
du hälts andere Leute auch für bekloppt oder?
das haben die meisten doch schon oft getan! aber das Telefon soll nicht das Thema sein..es geht ums generelle

erzähl das mal den Leuten die ewig warten und denen die mitbekommen haben wie konfus der laden zum Teil betrieben wird...

und nochwas an alle Moralapostel
wenn die Leute die hier den Stamm bilden und die einen sehr engen Kontakt zu BW pflegen bzw gepflegt haben, als Dummschwätzer bezeichnet werden, obwohl sie quasi an der Quelle sitzen, dann kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln

und ich zähle NICHT zu diesen Stammleuten! (also keine Überheblichkeit meinerseits)

mir wird so langsam schlecht..
wenn ich an die Leute denke die sich für BW eingesetzt haben und dann die Entwicklung hier (und auch bei BW), beschuldigungen usw......verkehrte Welt..

aber gut dass ihr alles besser wisst 


edit
und übrigens ist das Zitat vom alten Ron gänzlich unpassend! auf das BW Forum überhaupt nicht passend und wo gar ein Zusammenhang zu mir bestehen soll ist mehr als fragwürdig
 ausserdem ist es falsch formuliert..


----------



## Brägel (2. März 2005)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> oh mann,
> niemand hier will ne 24Std rundumversorgung...
> blödes Geschwätz....
> willst mich jetzt darauf festnageln?
> ...



Einhundert Prozent Zustimmung. Du triffst den Nagel auf den Kopf. Und wenn hier irgendjemand die arme Firma Bergwerk für den lausigen Umgang mit den zahlenden Kunden auch noch bedauert, dann ist das wirklich die verkehrte Welt. Ich habe fertig.


----------



## daif (2. März 2005)

@brägel

achtung!
mir tut das mit BW seeeeehr leid!!!

das also nicht falsch verstehen, allerdings haben es meiner Meinung nach gewisse Leute bei BW slebst verbockt, dass es so gekommen ist!! (die die nicht gemeint sind wissen das schon)




@die die es nicht blicken (nein nix gegen dich brägel)

ich finde es schade, denn es hätte nicht sein müssen, DAS ist es was mich bei BW ärgert!!

und von wegen BW schlecht machen...ich mag die marke BW immernoch und wer richtig lesen kann weiss das auch!!

Lest mal mein post, welcher die Reaktion vom Ron "provoziert" hat!!
Was hab ich denn so schlimmes, anmaßendes gesagt?
hier gibts Theater wegen nix..
das ist lächerlich....
ich frage mich wofür ich dumm angelabert werd  

so langsam hab ich keinen bock mehr hierdrauf....
wenn manche Leute nicht rot von grün unterscheiden können, hat das diskutieren keinen Sinn mehr


----------



## Nomercy (2. März 2005)

Ich finde es auch nicht gut, wenn hier einfach mal so die Moralkeule geschwungen wird. Keiner aus dem sogenannten "harten Kern" des BW-Forums ist dermaßen mit dem Klammersack gepudert, daß er nicht wüßte, wie er (seine) Probleme lösen könnte und das wir hier nicht der Nabel der Welt sind. Wenn man aber - so wie einige hier und auch ich - beobachten und erfahren "durfte", wie unnötig schädlich für die Kunden, das ganze auch im zeitlichen Kontext bei Bergwerk gelaufen ist, dann kann einem nur noch schlecht werden.
Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brägel (2. März 2005)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> @brägel
> 
> achtung!
> mir tut das mit BW seeeeehr leid!!!
> ...



ich seh das ganz genau so, kam das anders an weil du es gerade mir erklären willst  

Ich hab ein Jahr hin und her überlegt welches Bike es werden soll und mich im Ergebnis für das Faunus entschieden. Und jetzt das. Nicht die Sache mit dem Federweg, sondern die Ignoranz im Umgang mit mir als Kunde ist so enttäuschend.


----------



## daif (2. März 2005)

@brägel
nee, passt scho...
wollte nur sagen dass ich schon Mitleid hab,  aber nicht mit gewissen Leuten
hab übrigens auf Seite 3 das mit dem Telefon geändert. hätte man falsch verstehen können. wollte nur sagen, dass dieser "Rat mal anzurufen" echt n witz ist, da die meisten natürlich schon längst angerufen haben!!    

und das weitere ging ja nicht an dich!
gruß


----------



## Brägel (2. März 2005)

daif, nomercy, fettkloss .... (ich weiß, da fehlen jetzt ganz viele) Ich finde wir sollten alle zusammen mal eine geflegten Sixpack Bordeaux verklappen   o.k. a Bier is a guat. Vielleicht kann ischs ja  noch ermöglichen zum Opening  

the one and only brägel


----------



## Nomercy (2. März 2005)

Brägel schrieb:
			
		

> the one and only brägel


Na das nenn ich Timing, ich gönne mir gerade ein Bordeaux aus 2000.
Auf Dein, auf unser Wohl.


----------



## Brägel (2. März 2005)

Nomercy schrieb:
			
		

> Na das nenn ich Timing, ich gönne mir gerade ein Bordeaux aus 2000.
> Auf Dein, auf unser Wohl.





 ich bin beim Châteauneuf du pape 2001. 97 Parker-Points oder so - is aber nich so gut wie n`Penfolds


----------



## wondermike (2. März 2005)

Da würde ich mich direkt anschließen. Beim Verklappen, meine ich.   

Bordeaux oder Bierdeuax, egal, Hauptsache Allohol.


----------



## der alte ron (3. März 2005)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> ???????????
> welche Position? Position wem/was gegenüber?
> wie überbewerten?
> 
> Erklärung bitte!


 
Na ganz einfach . Die position aus dem forum heraus den herstellern gegenüber .

Was sind wir schon und wie viele sind wir schon . Sind 39 tralala und noch ein paar tausend user die ganze wahrheit ?
Wie viele lassen sich registrieren und lassen sich nach einer auskunft nie wieder blicken ?
5% der kunden hier im forum ? Wenn das so wäre , wäre BW vermutlich viel eher in schwierigkeiten geraten !
Richtiger wäre warscheinlich 0.05% .


Und der harte "kern" ... , die meisten von denen schrauben sich den krempel doch selbst zusammen und sind richtig schlechte kunden für firmen wie bergwerk .

Ich versteh überhaupt nicht warum die sich überhaupt darauf eingelassen haben . Wenn nicht mal die kapazität da war für den "normalen" kundensupport .

Es ist schade drum was mit dieser marke passiert auch wenn die vieleich gar nicht tot sind .
Aber nicht darum weil es eine _edelmarke _ist . Sind sie nie gewesen !!
Was war den so exklusiv an BW , die farbwahl - lächerlich !
Das sie bei den hardtails alukonstrucktion auf dem niveau der 90-er jahre fabriziert haben ?
Mein altes kannondeeehl wog 1997 weniger als ein 2004-er BW modell .
Bergwerk wurde einfach nur gepusht von der presse und war/ist eine marke mit (für mich) sympatischen produkten gewesen . Die mir von einem händler zu einem sehr guten preis angeboten wurden , PUNKT !
Das tun , mit den gleichen customoptionen auch viele andere firmen !
Manche tun ja so als würde weis gott was schlimmes hier passieren .
MIR tun einfach nur die mitarbeiter von bergwerk leid , die vieleicht ihren job verlieren und leute hier die gerade jetzt auf eine garantieabwicklung angewiesen sind !
Und denen deswegen sauer verdientes geld durch die lappen geht !
Ich versteh das überhaupt nicht warum das manche hier nicht viel entspannter sehen . Was haben die den im vergleich zu den mitarbeitern von bergwerk zu verlieren - einen lebensinhalt , eine ideologie , ihr glück ?
Meine güte , es geht doch ier nur um ein paar alurohre mit netten anstrich !

Es gibt auch ohne eine bergwerksunion einen grund miteinander ein paar  zu kippen , meint ihr nicht ?

nikolay


----------



## Fettkloß (3. März 2005)

> Es gibt auch ohne eine bergwerksunion einen grund miteinander ein paar  zu kippen , meint ihr nicht ?



 ja , aber mit bergwerksunion kann man leicht nochn paar mehr kippen    

@ brägel und die franzosenfraktion : ich bin aus dem alter raus wo ich franzosen verklappe   - italiener liegen mir weitaus mehr gefolgt von spaniern    --- ach um gottes willen   das ist meine meinung !!!! bitte nicht so verstehen als dürften jetzt keine franzosen mehr verklappt weden


----------



## Fettkloß (3. März 2005)

@ alter ron - unterschätze den einfluss und die entscheidungshilfe des forums nicht . ich z.b. bin damals auf der suche nach einem neuen mtb über google auf diese forum gestossen . gib mal bergwerkfragen über google ein - mtb.news wird dir ganz forne mit angezeigt !!! auch wenn user sich registrieren und wenig oder niemals was schreiben - lesen tun sie dennoch !!!

was soll der "harte kern " sein ??? selbstschrauber ? und selbstschrauber sind schlechte kunden ???? ich lach mich schlapp - ich bin selbstschrauber und hab 10 bikes - davon sind 20% bergwerk !!! und hier sind mehrere die mehr als EIN bw haben .  

die marke bergwerk mag total überbewertet sein ?!?! LSD hinterbau ? ! schöne alufrästeile ?! gute qualität ?! 
is aber alles egal - ich hab bergwerg gekauft weil , wie du auch sagst , eine sympatische firma , in deutschland gefertigt . einfache ehrliche handwerksarbeit . 

ja es geht um farbige alurohre   wusstest du das es auch bierforen gibt   oder smart foren   und wiking auto foren   - es gibt soooo viel womit sich die leute beschäftigen und ihre freizeit (damit einen teil ihres lebens ) reinhängen - so is das halt in einer wohlstandsgesellschaft . trotz 6millionen arbeitslosen geht es uns verdammt gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (3. März 2005)

hallo ihr alle,

durch die situation von bw und diesen forumsbereich der eigentlich ja der support bereich ist, derzeit aber nicht supportet wird, ist es auch für uns moderatoren sehr schwer hier ordnung zu behalten.

gerade weil man von keine offiziellen seite irgendetwas hört. und genau deshalb sollte sich hier auch jeder mit irgendwelchen spekulationen in bestimmte richtungen zurück halten. sicher kann JEDER seine meinung posten und schreiben. aber bitte doch sachlich und ohne jegliche persönliche angriffe.

hier liegen einige nerven blank, warum auch immer. aber mit den anschuldigungen, den persönlichen angriffen und spekulatinen macht ihr es nur schlimmer.

ich möchte mich hier an ALLE wenden. denn es bertifft auch alle.

wir von mtb-news versuchen über offizielle wege informationen zu bekommen und sind auch dran das bergwerk eine offizielle stellungnahme im forum abgibt. da aber die beiden leute, die bisher diesen bereich von BW supportet haben, scheinbar beide nicht mehr bei BW sind kann dies einige zeit dauern.

ich bitte euch einfach vor dem abschicken eines beitrages sich selbst zu prüfen ob man diesen auch sich selbst gegenüber und auch bw udn dem forum hier gegenüber vertreten kann. es wäre sehr schade wenn wir ständig hinterher lesen müssten und erneut eingreifen müssen.

vielen dank

coffee


----------



## Brägel (3. März 2005)

coffee, kein Problem. ich finde es übrigens weitgehend recht sachlich hier. Auch scheint mir die Mehrzahl der Leute, die hier posten humorvoll, intelligent und VERSTÄNDNISVOLL zu sein. Aber trotzdem:

Wir sind das Volk   nicht der Hersteller, den haben wir gewählt und wir zahlen die Gehälter. Zumindest so lang es genug von uns gibt. Und das hängt auch mit dem Umgang mit uns zusammen - gell.

Also  üble Nachrede will hier sicher niemand betreiben (hoffe ich doch   )


----------



## Coffee (3. März 2005)

Brägel schrieb:
			
		

> coffee, kein Problem. ich finde es übrigens weitgehend recht sachlich hier. Auch scheint mir die Mehrzahl der Leute, die hier posten humorvoll, intelligent und VERSTÄNDNISVOLL zu sein. Aber trotzdem:
> 
> Wir sind das Volk   nicht der Hersteller, den haben wir gewählt und wir zahlen die Gehälter. Zumindest so lang es genug von uns gibt. Und das hängt auch mit dem Umgang mit uns zusammen - gell.
> 
> Also  üble Nachrede will hier sicher niemand betreiben (hoffe ich doch   )



hallo brägel,

lass es mich mal so sagen, überwiegend lief bisher zwar alles recht sachlich ab, aber es gab auch hier schon ausreisser ;-( das wissen wir alle. da gerade so ein thema recht emotional ist udn auch einige hier sehr emotional schreiben. humor und ironie hat eben auch seine grenzen. das sollte jeder beachten. und gegenseitiges provozieren ist hier ebenfalls fehl am platze. gerde wenn ich mir in diesem thread mal die letzten seiten durchlese ;-(

ich bitte einfach um etwas vernunft.

grüße coffee


----------



## der alte ron (3. März 2005)

@klößchen: 1. Die nationalität der flasche sollte kein problem sein !
Ich hab hier gerade etwas rotes aus südafrika - njam !!

2.Die komplettbikeabbieter verdienen am meisten an der stangenware . Die großen handelsspannen bieten doch eher shimano , ritchey und co . Und nicht ein z.T. knapp kalkulierter (gut, das trifft auf BW eher nicht zu)rahmen made in europa . 
Da weiß unsere kaffeetante eher bescheid als ich .
Ich schätze aber ,das du bergwerk am glücklichsten machen würdest ,wenn du dir ein bike für 3-5000 euro in serienausstattung kaufst .

3. Möchte ich es lieber gar nicht wissen , wofür es alles foren gibt .

@brägel:Wir sind das volk ... ! Ähm , nun , ... irgendwie kann ich das in diesem land nicht so integrieren . Auch bezogen auf das konsumverhalten !
Erinnert mich eher an die schafe aus Orwells farm der tiere .
Sagen wir es mal so , ich bin immer recht froh auch mal woanders hinfahren zu können . Und wenn ich nicht zufällig so einen genialen arbeitsplatzt hätte , der mir so viele freiräume gibt , sehe ich kein problem darin auch jenseits der deutschen grenze mein dasein zu fristen .
Aber zurück zum thema .
Schon was neues um deine reklamation ?

nikolay


----------



## Brägel (3. März 2005)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> @brägel:Wir sind das volk ... ! Ähm , nun , ... irgendwie kann ich das in diesem land nicht so integrieren . Auch bezogen auf das konsumverhalten !
> Erinnert mich eher an die schafe aus Orwells farm der tiere .
> Sagen wir es mal so , ich bin immer recht froh auch mal woanders hinfahren zu können . Und wenn ich nicht zufällig so einen genialen arbeitsplatzt hätte , der mir so viele freiräume gibt , sehe ich kein problem darin auch jenseits der deutschen grenze mein dasein zu fristen .nikolay



 



			
				der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Aber zurück zum thema .
> Schon was neues um deine reklamation ?
> 
> nikolay



Nein, habe meinem Dealer geschrieben, dass er sich jetzt mal darum zu kümmern möge und warte wieder was passiert. Es kann aber sein, dass der noch nicht aus seinem Trainingslager zurück ist. Deshalb warte ich noch etwas. Momentan ist es mir eh zu kalt zum Biken.


----------



## locationmaster (3. März 2005)

Brägel[... schrieb:
			
		

> Momentan ist es mir eh zu kalt zum Biken.




einem "echten" biker ist doch nicht zu kalt zum fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der alte ron (3. März 2005)

Brägel hat jetzt abgenommen und friert natürlich leichter  !


----------



## Brägel (3. März 2005)

der alte ron schrieb:
			
		

> Brägel hat jetzt abgenommen und friert natürlich leichter  !



stimmt, was Anfang Januar noch ne Mörderwampe war is jetzt nur noch ne Killerplauze


----------

